# Finishing plain old 2x8's for son's bed



## baniels (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello folks,

I am completing a bed for my 3 year old. He's too big for his crib. The bed is nothing special to look at. A simple platform bed for a double mattress with no box spring. Apart from the legs, the wood exposed will be the 2×8's that run around the perimeter. I believe they are douglas fir - not 100% on that. Whatever they had in 2×8's at the local lumber yard.

I am going to do some roundovers on the edges and sand. I'm not sure what to use for a finish yet. I don't want to paint them - and I don't want to use anything with nasty chemicals - he will be spending 8 hours a day in close proximity, so I don't want anything with a toxic offgas.

I used Tried & True Danish oil on the co-sleeper mini bed I built before he was born. That seemed to work nicely on oak. I am testing that oil on a scrap right now - after two coats it feels okay, but looks a little blah. Perhaps more sanding beforehand could help that.

I have toyed with the idea of ebonizing the wood, to make it look a little more interesting. Not sure if I want to do that or not. I have 19 days before his bed needs to be in place on his 3rd birthday.

I guess I'm looking for ideas… It would be nice to darken the wood a bit. It is a bit yellow and I suspect the linseed oil will make it more yellow over time. Would a varnish work? Should I try ebonizing?

Encourage me, discourage me, what would you do?

(slats and center support not shown)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You can use General finishes dyestain or some Indian ink to ebonize and then a clear coat.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks like good old construction grade yellow pine to me. If you want it to be the same color it is now, and not any more yellow, use water-based polyurethane.

If you want to make it darker, it should take any stain color you like…. just test a sample piece first. If you want it really dark, you could always just paint it black. I did that on some pieces for my daughter's bedroom when she was going through her "black" phase. and the results were pretty good.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

You are correct, linseed oil will make the yellow a bit darker. I used toy makers dye for a project and got very bright colors out of SYP.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62058

You need to use a clear coat to protect the dye.


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, guys. A local "green" building supply has a few options. I bought a sample of a non toxic water based stain in walnut. I'll give that a try and see how it does.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I suggest you use a stain controller before applying any stain. Rather than using a stain, you might consider scorching this wood with a torch and then applying a clear finish over it.


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2009)

Would Zinsser dewaxed shellac sealcoat be such a stain controller? Have a can of that looking for a use. I really dig your torch idea. I may test that out.


----------

